# Monit URL in ISPconfig eingeben



## paolom007 (24. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

ich ISPconfig kann man ja die Monit URL und Username sowie Passwort eingeben. Was muss man da genau eingeben damit es funktioniert? nach mehreren Versuchen mit IP, Hostname und localhost hatt es auch auf unterschiedlichen Browsern nicht funktioniert.

Oder funktioniert das derzeit nicht?

Vielen Dank


----------



## paolom007 (25. Okt. 2013)

*kann keiner von den Entwicklern*

Kann denn keiner von den Entwicklern mitteilen, wie man den Menue Punkt Monit konfiguriert bzw. ob das überhaut funktioniert?

Das wäre echt sehr hilfreich.


----------



## gandalf4711 (25. Okt. 2013)

Hallo paolom007,

Monit ist ein kleines Servermonitor Programm, mit welchem du verschiedene Dienste auf deinem Server überwachen kannst. Du musst das Programm natürlich vorher installieren (Howto hier im Forum).
Die Zugangsdaten und den Link kannst du dann in den Einstellungen eingeben und soi das Programm in dein Controll Panel integrieren...
Gilt übrigens auch für Munin ....

Gruß Gandalf4711


----------



## paolom007 (25. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Gandalf,

das Programm ist installiert und ich kann auch auf es zugreifen über die den lokalen Browser. Nur wenn ich es in ISPconfig eintrage mit allen möglichen Varianten wird es nicht aufgerufen.

Die Frage ist was muss ich da wie eintragen das es gehen sollte??

gesamte URL, nur localhost, ip+port oder was ???

Das ist die Frage die ich haben.

Vielen dank​


----------



## suther (11. Apr. 2014)

Bin gerade am gleichen Problem, es ist ein BUG in ispconfig.

Ich habe ispconfig unter https://domain.tld:1234 laufen.
Gebe ich in das Feld für monit oder munin etwas ein, setzt das System automatisch meine Serverkennung davor, ob ich es möchte oder nicht.

So wird aus der Eingabe: *http://neueMonitoringDomian.tld/monit/ *dann eine URL für das Iframe generiert, die *https://domain.tld:1234/http://neueMonitoringDomian.tld/monit/ * lautet.

Somit ist ein verlinken nicht ausserhalb des default-servers möglich.

Kann dazu ein Entwickler von ispconfig nen Tipp geben, oder nen patch veröffentlichen, der das behebt ?


----------



## suther (11. Apr. 2014)

Im Firebug sieht man, dass der Inhalt mit jquery ajax geladen wird.

Es wird show_monit.php aufgerufen, welches auch ein korrektes IFrame-Tag zurück gibt.
Bleibt man mit der Maus allerdings über der IFrame Verlinkung (im Firebug) stehen sieht man dass die Server-URL voran gesetzt ist. Warum das so ist kann ich gerade auch nicht erkennen. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2014)

> Bin gerade am gleichen Problem, es ist ein BUG in ispconfig.


Würde mich sehr wundern, denn auf meinen Servern und den Servern unserer Kunden läuft das überall einwandfrei.

Überprüf mal die URL die Du als Pfad zu Monit eingegeben hast.

Und wenn Du an externe URL's verlinken willst, dann denk bitte daran dass fast alle externen Browser cross Domain Zugriffe in iframes als Sicherheitsrsiko einstufen und das von sich aus blocken.


----------



## suther (11. Apr. 2014)

Ok, dass mit dem Browser könnte wirklich das Problem sein.

Wie gesagt bedenke, dass ich https und nen anderen Port für ispconfig nutze. Die Verlinkung geht dabei auf eine Domain, die nicht das Port-Anhängsel hat.

Wenn du genau diese Konstellation hast, wundert es mich, dass der Fehler bei dir nicht auftritt.


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2014)

Der Port spielt keine Rolle und ispconfig läúft auf aktuellen Installationen mit https. Wenn Du aber eine andere Domain verwendest, dann wird Dein Browser daswahrcsheinlich nicht mögen.


----------



## suther (16. Apr. 2014)

Ist dieselbe Domain


----------



## nowayback (16. Apr. 2014)

hi,

habe ispconfig auch auf einer domain rennen und verwende für das monitoring einen weiteren server. Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Einbindung, weder über http noch https. auch spielt es keine rolle ob ich es mittels subdomain, separate domain noch ip einbinde. es funktioniert alles anstandslos. evtl. ist es ja bei dir irgendeine autofill funktion deines browsers 

grüße
nwb


----------



## Feanwulf (25. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,  bei mir bleibt der Inhalt Weiss - ich sehe, dass da etwas geladen werden sollte, wird es aber nicht   Hat jemand eine Idee iin welche Logdateien ich schauen mnuss, um das vielleicht nachhvollziehen zu können?  Als Eintrage habe ich bei Monit:  http://[SERVERNAME]:2812 für Munin: http://munin.domain.de/munin/web.domain.de


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2014)

munin müsste ja im access.log der webseite über die Du es aufrufst gelogged werden. Bei monit wei ich nicht ob das ein access.log schreibt.

Ansonsten kannst Du mal versuchen mit firebug oder live http headers die requests und responses anzusehen.


----------



## Feanwulf (26. Apr. 2014)

Hi,  war etwas missverständlich - rufe ich Monit oder Munin über die eingercihteten Seiten auf, dann klappt alles wunderbar.  Wenn ich die Angaben in ISPConfig mache und im Control Panel auf die Munin bzw. Monit Links bei Überwachung gehe, bleiben die Seiten weiss. Aber ich schau mal in die Logs woran es liegen könnte


----------



## nowayback (26. Apr. 2014)

es kann damit zusammenhängen wenn du ispconfig ssl verschlüsselt aufrufst und munin versuchst unverschlüsselt einzubinden. dann verhindert der browser das laden "unsicherer inhalte"


----------

